# Updated pictures of my big boy



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh! He's a total doll


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Love them! especially the one where he is trying to eat the hot dog!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

What a looker!!!!! Very handsome boy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a face!!!! So handsome. I am in love. Please give him many hugs from me.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

What is it about the ear flipped back that just makes me go awww! Cute, cute cute.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

sadiegold said:


> What is it about the ear flipped back that just makes me go awww! Cute, cute cute.


I'm a sucker for that too haha


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

What a handsome redhead!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh it's my dream come true. A big beautiful redheaded golden. So jealous right now.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

I love picture 4! : Sooooo cute!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy you've got there, great pictures.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------

